# iPad Screen Repair



## rnaderpo (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to fix an iPad screen? I see some videos on Youtube but I am not sure if I should attempt to do it myself or have a repair shop do it? 

I live in Dallas and there are few place that you can take it to to have them. So I need some feedback please. 

This is one of the place that fixes them here in Dallas. Ad removed


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

It really is a pain in the @$%^!! to fix those things.
If you really good with small tools, have plenty of patience, you might be able to do it.
There are step-by-step Instructions on Ifixit.com.
Good Luck!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I replaced the glass on our grandson's Ipod and it is a pain, the main thing is to the plug in, if you get it side ways you can ruin the plug and the unit will be useless, it helps to have very small hands also, and a lot of patience.


----------

